# New archer here



## rimugu (1 mo ago)

I got a cheap compound bow, "tuned" it myself and am learning to shoot it.
Its the first time I shoot an arrow and it has been fun. I have even seen some competitions in youtube.
Probably should have joined first to learn and then get a bow and start shooting after, but its how it is.
I have since shot 12x2 arrows three or four times a week. But in addition to a 1/8 peep sight I need to start learning before I can improve more than 30cm spread at 20m.


----------



## rimugu (1 mo ago)




----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Keep at it and you'll be breaking nocks in short time. Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

rimugu.


----------



## Glenwood (7 mo ago)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT… get busy !


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## MN1434 (1 mo ago)

welcome, that's a good start


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Jhalt (1 mo ago)

Welcome! Practice practice practice!!!!!


----------



## JustinAM (Aug 22, 2021)

Welcome to the sport! Excellent community here on AT.


----------



## HoMArcheryCenter (1 mo ago)

Welcome! You're at the right place for support and encouragement. Don't forget to post a pic of your first robin hood shot!


----------



## BrandonBailey0620 (12 mo ago)

Consistency is key, make sure you always pull back to the same place and “anchor” every time. It took me awhile to realize how crucial this was. Soon you’ll be slapping shafts!


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome, and don't give up! Your on the road to an addiction that will in the end cost you 1000s. But you will have a great time doing it!


----------



## Rade16 (3 mo ago)

rimugu said:


> I got a cheap compound bow, "tuned" it myself and am learning to shoot it.
> Its the first time I shoot an arrow and it has been fun. I have even seen some competitions in youtube.
> Probably should have joined first to learn and then get a bow and start shooting after, but its how it is.
> I have since shot 12x2 arrows three or four times a week. But in addition to a 1/8 peep sight I need to start learning before I can improve more than 30cm spread at 20m.
> Welcome to AT


----------



## Ricky.T (24 d ago)

rimugu said:


> I got a cheap compound bow, "tuned" it myself and am learning to shoot it.
> Its the first time I shoot an arrow and it has been fun. I have even seen some competitions in youtube.
> Probably should have joined first to learn and then get a bow and start shooting after, but its how it is.
> I have since shot 12x2 arrows three or four times a week. But in addition to a 1/8 peep sight I need to start learning before I can improve more than 30cm spread at 20m.


Welcome man!


----------



## Shaun_32 (Sep 19, 2020)

Welcome


----------

